# **Guidelines & Swatch Upload Info**



## user3 (Jan 29, 2006)

Making a request



Put the request into the request thread, Please not the request is not for swatches or on going converstation 
If you find a swatch before the request is fulfilled please edit your post to show you no longer need the swatch 
Once the request is done you will get a PM with a link to the pic 
After fulfillment of the request your post will remain in this thread for 1 week

 
If you find a request has not been fulfilled after a certain time there could be many reasons why:
 the more colours you request, the harder it is 
 persons generally posting swatches don't have all the necessary colours 
 it is a time-consuming job and your request is in line with many others 
 
Once your requested swatch pic is up in the gallery you can reply to that swatch and ask question about it. You can even rate the pic.


How to fulfill a request



Take a pic of the swatch/swatches 
Upload them to the swatch gallery in the appropriate category 
make sure to put the correct name of the product/s 
Look out for replies to your swatch, People might ask questions 
Notify a Swatch Mod that the swatch has been done, Please give either the post # of the swatch or member's name you did the swatch for 
*To Edit your pic*

Find the picture & click on it 
Click on Image tools > edit image 
In Edit Image you can delete the image, change the name, move the image to a different category, add a description or key words. You can even filp the image around or replace it with a different image.
*
Looking for Replies or posting a reply
*

Go to the category where you have the image uploaded 
Click on the image 
Here you can see and post replies 
Each category will list the # of replies to the left 

UPLOADING A SWATCH TO THE GALLERY


Please upload all swatch pics in the Swatch Gallery. The gallery is broken down by product. There is also a place for high and budget (low) end products for each category.
_ Please do not put the swatch pics in the MAC Product gallery even if it is a MAC swatch._

If you need a visual on where and how to upload a pic here is a link to help:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=23166
*Note instead of choosing member albums you will choose the correct swatch gallery. For example: Blush swatches would go into  Face products

Do not worry about your gallery getting full. You can upload an unlimited amount to the gallery.


*






 A HUGE Thanks  to those that help out with swatch pics!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



*How to find a swatch
*

Along the same bar as you User CP you will see Gallery 
Click on Gallery > Click on Swatch Gallery 
Swatch Gallery is broken down by products and split by High end or Budget (low) end 
Simply click on the gallery you would like to view 
*To do a search in the Gallery*

Search is located on the top right 
Put the name of the product in Key words 
Find the category you'd like to search in or search all 
Click search now for results 
You can also modify the search by user, date, # of replies etc.. 
*Here is a direct link the* Swatch Gallery
 


IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS  YOU CAN POST THEM IN THIS THREAD OR PM A SWATCH MOD or VET MOD.
If you need more help on how to upload feel free to ask.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Special Thanks to mspixieears and midnightlouise for their help*


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 5, 2006)

*Please, if you happen to do a swatch for a member, we kindly ask that you either PM them and let them know, and PM us so we can edit the original request made to add a link to the swatch image, or if you prefer we can always contact members to let them know you've done a swatch for them.

Thanks so much people!!!*


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 26, 2006)

*EDIT* i can read, really. mod, pls delete.


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 3, 2007)

How do I PM a swatch mod, or another member? sometime in the next few days i can fill like a million swatch requests but this seems like a really long process to do for many people(20 swatch request fulfillments to upload in correct category, + 20 replies to the request posts, +20 PMs to the users who requested, +20 PMs to the swatch mods . i suppose there's not a more efficient way to do this, is there? I'm kinda new to posting here (but i did post ~60 lipstick swatches in the gallery a few weeks back), so i don't know how it all works. 

*ETA:* Is there some easier way to check for replies to swatch images? there are 2 for the lipstick category, but it's impractical for me to click on every image(of 60) i've uploaded to check if there are any questions. is there any way you guys can list the # of replies under each picture where the user, views, date uploaded, and description are?


----------

